# Vote for fish forums|!!!!!!!!!!!



## cossie

to show how helpful the forums have been over the years i think we should all vote for the FishForums in aqua rank to try and top the charts!



simply go here - http://www.aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu



thanks, 
Jack (Cossie)


----------



## cossie

currently 32nd 

need to get it up to top 10


----------



## Albino_101

I remember back when I voted daily and we were always top 3, if not number 1!!!


----------



## cossie

exactly why we gotta get it back up


----------



## cossie

what does the in/out mean??


----------



## bmlbytes

In is how many times people click on the link you provided. Out is the number of times people visit our website by first visiting their website.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ah!
I always wondered about that.


----------



## P.senegalus

So we can vote every day?


----------



## cossie

yep  !!!!


----------



## funlad3

Is there any way to get our description on the site changed? It's "Discussion boards covering all aspects of aquarium fish keeping. If you are a beginner, a great place to learn."


----------



## bmlbytes

Yeah, usually whoever first put our site up on the voting site has control over what it says.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Hey, we're up to eleven!  Didn't think that was possible... lol


----------



## bmlbytes

It was at 10 last night.


----------



## Betta man

vote people!!! We're 17.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yeah, I don't think it's going to work...


----------



## Betta man

why? If everyone votes (EVERYONE) we should get to the top 5 quickly... I don't really know if everyone is voting though. It's also helpful to have a link in your signature. Good job to those that do.


----------



## Obsidian

It has worked very well in the past. But we do need people to click and go there, voting is easy and takes less than 30 seconds, start to finish.


----------



## Betta man

actually, I timed it. It's 8 seconds so there's no excuse not to vote daily. we're at 16.


----------



## Betta man

could a mod put a link for aquarank at the top of the page so that everyone sees it? I would think that would help.


----------



## Betta man

Vote! We're #44!


----------



## funlad3

Cough. 45. Cough.


----------



## iheartfish:)

lol funlad  24 now


----------



## funlad3

19! What bearing does this have on the forum by the way?


----------



## iheartfish:)

Not sure that it does anything...


----------



## Betta man

Aquarank is a list of top rated forums. People who want to join a forum look on aquabid and the higher up we are, the more people will visit our site. Still 19! Vote! I wonder if Yung could put a link at the top of the page for Aquarank. I guess I'll pm him...


----------



## Betta man

I wonder if it's possible to sticky this thread to new posts. I tried, but it just stickied it in the water hole.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Well, when I was looking for fish forum to join I just googled "fish forum" and got ff!  I'm so happy it worked this way, too. I love this place.


----------



## funlad3

#20.

BTW, we're the second forum on Google. I think that Google trumps aquabid. :fun:


----------



## iheartfish:)

Well, google just shows it by relevance. I think that ff pops up because.... well... fish forums...


----------



## Betta man

still 20. We have 80 members active in the last 24 hours usually and we hardly get any votes... 2 more votes and we'll go up to 18th place.


----------



## Betta man

we're 19! vote!


----------



## Betta man

22nd place! VOTE!


----------



## Betta man

187! When you vote, please post here so we can keep the thread in "new posts".


----------



## Mr. fish

Yikes... just voted but we all the way down to 187.. not a good number to land on if you know what i mean


----------



## funlad3

#34 with just my one vote.


----------



## Mr. fish

What a leap! lol ... now we on 18


----------



## Betta man

19! Vote!!!!


----------



## Betta man

20! vote! We have at least 40 active members per day, and if half voted, we would be in better shape...


----------



## Mr. fish

Voted... (#20)


----------



## Betta man

I voted on my other computer and we're at 26.


----------



## funlad3

Now we're at 23.


----------



## Betta man

We're at 21!


----------



## Mr. fish

(#23).........


----------



## Betta man

We're at 25.


----------



## funlad3

Still at 25.


----------



## Betta man

voted on a different pc. We're at 21!


----------



## iheartfish:)

now at 18. Vote vote vote. Need more characters. Won't let me post. Too few characters....


----------



## Betta man

16! Keep it up! Lol it's kind of annoying that you have to post 10 characters or more at a time.


----------



## Betta man

41! Vote!!!


----------



## funlad3

We're still at 41.


----------



## Betta man

40! Keep voting!


----------



## giggitygiggity

Just voted, the website is at 21


----------



## iheartfish:)

Still at 21 with me voting


----------



## Betta man

Still 21. We're tied for votes with #20 so all we need is 1 more vote. Keep voting guys!


----------



## funlad3

#21 still.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Number 21. 8 votes.


----------



## Betta man

19! Let's get to the top 10!


----------



## Betta man

Wre tied for 19 with bettafishforums! Vote! We're 20 though as they had the amount of votes first...


----------



## iheartfish:)

19th at 10 votes, tied with four other websites, two of which are above us.


----------



## Betta man

19 still!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartfish:)

20  with 11 votes


----------



## iheartfish:)

Still 20th


----------



## Betta man

20 with 12 votes...


----------



## funlad3

still number 20.


----------



## Betta man

19! Keep voting!!!


----------



## funlad3

19 still....


----------



## iheartfish:)

And... 19. With 14 votes.


----------



## Betta man

193!!! Vote!!!!


----------



## iheartfish:)

36th now...


----------



## Betta man

still 36. Keep up the voting!


----------



## funlad3

39 now. Nice.


----------



## Betta man

Still 39. Keep voting guys!


----------



## iheartfish:)

35  la dee dum la la la 10 character minimum...


----------



## Betta man

31! Just do exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betta man

32! Keep voting.


----------



## Betta man

32....................


----------



## Betta man

28! Come on guys! VOTE!


----------



## Betta man

We're at 28! Keep voting.


----------



## Betta man

36! Let's keep up the voting everyone.


----------



## Betta man

32. Tomorrow is sunday so it'll reset. Please try to vote daily.


----------



## Betta man

Is anybody else taking 3 seconds to vote. I think it's more like 2 though... Yep, it's 2.


----------



## Betta man

193. I guess not very many people are voting anymore.


----------



## Betta man

We're at 23!


----------



## funlad3

20 now. Honestly, I doubt that people search "Aquarank" on Google when looking for a fish forum instead of "Fish Forum".


----------



## Betta man

They do. On another forum, there are several active members who said that they went on aquarank. It also helps us get members from other forums. When I've been on aquarank, I have checked out other forums. I think other people do that too.


----------



## funlad3

Betta man said:


> When I've been on aquarank, I have checked out other forums.


Scandalous! You can sleep on the virtual couch in the corner tonight!


----------



## Betta man

19. I talked to the other forum's owner and she said that it does increase traffic.


----------



## Betta man

17. We're doing better. If only we could get half of our active members to vote...


----------

